# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Каталог VEDAMAP.RU

## Sukhananda das

Создал Каталог духовных центров, поселений, фестивалей ИСККОН по всему миру. Все контакты расположены на онлайн карте. Очень удобно для поиска и просмотра. Существует возможность поиска в радиусе от заданного вами адреса, а также создание маршрута от вашего текущего положения до объекта. Присутствуют далеко не все контакты (особенно в Индии) поэтому буду очень признателен вам за ссылки на сайты тех Центров и общин ИСККОН, которых еще нет на карте.

Сообщения о новых контактах вы можете оставлять в этой теме, а также в группе Vedamap Вконтакте в разделе Обсуждения.

Спасибо за ваше внимание и поддержку  :good:

----------


## petrovkin

Задумка классная, но вот комп этого не хочет понимать - виснет вразу ...  (((

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Задумка классная, но вот комп этого не хочет понимать - виснет вразу ...  (((


Спасибо за ответ. Каким браузером вы пользуетесь? Какая у вас скорость соединения? Вы пользуетесь планшетом? Сейчас настрою карту по другому, когда она будет грузится кластерами (областями).

----------


## petrovkin

Опера. 10 Мбит/сек. Комп: Целерон-430, 1.8 ГГц, 1Гб ОЗУ,

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Опера. 10 Мбит/сек. Комп: Целерон-430, 1.8 ГГц, 1Гб ОЗУ,


Скорость хорошая. С оперой также должен работать нормально. Все-таки попробуйте зайти через Хром, например. По идее небольшие "зависания" при работе с картами естественны, но они должны быть именно небольшими, когда подгружается новая область или контактные данные.

----------


## petrovkin

В хроме вообще сейчас летает, в опере тоже нормально стало. Здорово!

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

В FF все прекрасно

----------


## Sukhananda das

Спасибо за отзывы. Буду признателен за ссылки на сайты тех центров ИСККОН (храмов, поселений, ферм)которых пока нет на карте. Здесь или в группе VEDAMAP.RU Вконтакте в разделе Обсуждения в соответствующей теме.

----------


## Caturmurti das

Хорошая идея!  Нет на карте; 
1-Канары, Тенерифе https://www.facebook.com/pages/Templ...48&sk=page_map   ,         http://www.harekrishna.es/templos/tenerife/
2-Тайланд, Пхукет http://www.iskconphuket.com/htm/location.htm

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Хорошая идея!  Нет на карте; 
> 1-Канары, Тенерифе https://www.facebook.com/pages/Templ...48&sk=page_map   ,         http://www.harekrishna.es/templos/tenerife/
> 2-Тайланд, Пхукет http://www.iskconphuket.com/htm/location.htm


Канары появились, однако локализация, такая же как и у них на страничке на Facebook - приблизительная. Что касается Пхукета, то не хочет гугл по их адресу определять положение. Если у вас получится, то киньте ссылку на гугл карту.

PS Это тот Чатурмурти прабху, которого я знаю?  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Caturmurti das

> Что касается Пхукета, то не хочет гугл по их адресу определять положение. Если у вас получится, то киньте ссылку на гугл карту.


храм там где зелёная метка http://goo.gl/maps/IDK5k




> PS Это тот Чатурмурти прабху, которого я знаю?


Да, мы давно знакомы  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Sukhananda das

> храм там где зелёная метка http://goo.gl/maps/IDK5k


ок спасибо.




> Да, мы давно знакомы


Харе Кришна

----------


## Caturmurti das

Нет Ченная. Большой красивый храм. http://www.iskconchennai.com/contact.html

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Название сайта "Центры ИСККОН в России и СНГ" уже не соответствует действительности  :smilies:  Там же центры со всего мира.

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Нет Ченная. Большой красивый храм. http://www.iskconchennai.com/contact.html


Красота  :good:

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Название сайта "Центры ИСККОН в России и СНГ" уже не соответствует действительности  Там же центры со всего мира.


Действительно. Написал пока "Каталог ИСККОН".

----------


## Sukhananda das

Решил немного изменить концепцию. Сейчас сделаем общую Гугл карту всего что есть в ИСККОН. Желающие помочь в наполнении карты контактами пишите или в этой теме или мне в личку. Нужен ваш адрес электронной почты, на который я вышлю ссылку для возможности редактирования карты.

Основные названия контактов и их обозначения я уже начал заносить. Если будут вопросы, пишите мне Вконтакте в группе http://vk.com/vedamap В этой гугл-карте не сложно будет сориентироваться. 

В итоге получится самая полная карта всего, что есть в ИСККОН, в которой каждый преданный может не только найти интересующий его контакт, но и поместить эту карту на свои сайты и блоги. 

Жду ваших емайлов  :smilies:

----------


## Sukhananda das

Забыл сказать, что нужна именно GMAIL почта. Кто может помочь, если не сложно, зарегистрируйте аккаунт на GOOGLE.

----------


## Лия С.

Харе Кришна. Очень хорошая идея!!Вот ссылка-http://mystoryaustralia.com/2013/01/31/krishna-farm/  по которой находится ферма преданных и храм в Австралии ,там в статье есть карта. А почему эта тема в объявлениях,она наверное должна быть "...в каждом городе и деревне.."?

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Харе Кришна. Очень хорошая идея!!Вот ссылка-http://mystoryaustralia.com/2013/01/31/krishna-farm/  по которой находится ферма преданных и храм в Австралии ,там в статье есть карта.


Лия, спасибо за контакт. Эта ферма уже есть на общей карте на сайте http://vedamap.ru на восточном побережье Австралии.




> А почему эта тема в объявлениях,она наверное должна быть "...в каждом городе и деревне.."?


Вы правы  :good:  Модераторы, пожалуйста, перенесите эту тему в раздел "В каждом городе и деревне".

----------


## Sukhananda das

Общая карта ИСККОН на Гугле начала работать. Сейчас она находится в процессе наполнения контактами, однако в целом контакты России, Украины и Беларуси уже на своих местах. Подробная информация по этой ссылке http://vedamap.ru/2013/11/general-map

Для того, чтобы вставить карту в свой блог или сайт поместите этот код в то место страницы или записи, где вы хотите ее видеть. К сожалению движок форума режет длинные ссылки, поэтому вставьте эту длинную ссылку в код самостоятельно. Надо перейти по ней, скопировать ее в адресной строке браузера и вставить в приведенный ниже код внутри кавычек.   

<iframe src=”https://mapsengine.google.com/map/em...ri0bLYihQhM” width=”600″ height=”450″></iframe>

Размеры карты указаны в пикселях (600 и 450), их вы можете изменять в зависимости от ширины того поля вашего сайта, в котором будет располагаться карта. В любой случае удобнее ориентироваться на карте, открыв ее в новой вкладке во целом окне браузера, кликнув на значок в правом верхнем углу.

Также карта доступна по этой ссылке: https://mapsengine.google.com/map/em...4.kri0bLYihQhM (можете просто поместить эту ссылку себе в закладки).

Если у вас возникли вопросы, пишите в этой теме. Буду признателен за новые Контакты или указания на замеченные ошибки.

----------


## ElenaA

Здравствуйте! Я живу в Египте (Каир), ищу преданных в этих краях и рада всем, кто хочет общаться. Мой имейл: traumerin@yandex.ru, моя страница ВКонтакте http://vk.com/id16340134

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Здравствуйте! Я живу в Египте (Каир), ищу преданных в этих краях и рада всем, кто хочет общаться. Мой имейл: traumerin@yandex.ru, моя страница ВКонтакте http://vk.com/id16340134


Отметил вас в группе Вконтакте и на Общей карте. Кстати, поищите здесь на форуме, я помню здесь общалась русскоязычная девушка из Египта. Только вот не представляю, как искать. Если кого-то из вайшнавов найдете, пожалуйста, отпишитесь, если не сложно. Спасибо и удачи вам. Как там в Каире? Стреляют?

----------


## ElenaA

> Отметил вас в группе Вконтакте и на Общей карте. Кстати, поищите здесь на форуме, я помню здесь общалась русскоязычная девушка из Египта. Только вот не представляю, как искать. Если кого-то из вайшнавов найдете, пожалуйста, отпишитесь, если не сложно. Спасибо и удачи вам. Как там в Каире? Стреляют?


Спасибо вам большое за помощь! У меня здесь есть подруга, преданная, из ИСККОН, но она уезжает на постоянное место жительства в другую страну буквально в конце этого месяца. Так что потом я буду тут одна. Кастурика деви даси тут уже помещала объявление о том, что есть человек, который ищет преданных. Но та девушка так и не вышла с ней на связь. Поэтому продалжаем поиски  :smilies:  
В Каире обстановка получше, конечно, но все еще небезопасно на улицах, особенно в вечернее время. Слава Господу - никто не стреляет. Если кого-то найду, то обязательно напишу здесь.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Симферополь, Украина - адрес поменялся. Смотрите на сайте http://ramana-reti.com/?set=pages&mc=6

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Симферополь, Украина - адрес поменялся. Смотрите на сайте http://ramana-reti.com/?set=pages&mc=6


Спасибо. Исправил.

----------


## Sukhananda das

Карта ИСККОН существенно пополнилась, она доступна по этой ссылке. 

Для того, чтобы вставить эту карту на свой сайт скопируйте этот код:

<iframe src=”XXX” width=”600″ height=”450″></iframe>

Только вместо XXX вставьте ссылку (взять из строки браузера), которую я дал выше. Цифры ширины и высоты карты устанавливайте в зависимости от ширины того поля сайта, в которое вы вставляете код.

*Также прошу вашей помощи в поиске контактов ИСККОН в таких странах, как:*

ИзраильГрузияАрменияКазахстан
а также 

АзербайджанТуркменистанУзбекистанКазахстанКиргизияТаджикистанМонголия

----------


## Amrita Sita dd

Адрес в Грузии:   Тбилиси, район Авчала, ул. Качарава №16

станция метро "Сараджишвили" 
Тел: 899507618  Бхакти Бхушана дас

http://krishna-gruzia.narod.ru/


В Батуми есть нама-хатта. Тел. напишу в личку, если надо.

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Адрес в Грузии


Большое спасибо, матаджи Амрита Сита  :buket: 




> В Батуми есть нама-хатта. Тел. напишу в личку, если надо.


Я собираю данные для размещения "в открытом доступе". Если вайшнавы в Батуми (по разным причинам) против этого, то пока не надо.

PS Если узнаете еще какие-то адреса из списка городов (см. выше), буду (и не только я) благодарен.

----------


## Sukhananda das

В дополнении темы "Давайте знакомиться" создал страницу Члены Национального Совета РОСК.

В связи с этим прошу ссылки на аккаунты в социальных сетях и официальные сайты (если есть), а также фото тех, кого я не знаю или чьих контактов и фото не нашел. Пишите в этой теме или личку. 

Также в силе моя просьба относительно ссылок на сайты центров или просто контакты ИСККОН в мире. Сделайте поиск в ИСККОН чуточку легче  :smilies: 

Спасибо.

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

В Израиле
Храм переехал из Тель-Авива в Ариель

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Адреса центров по Украине: http://iskcon.org.ua/ru/centers-adresses#.Uv3lJOH3MSc
либо здесь: http://www.vedic-culture.in.ua/ru/re...n-ukraine.html

----------


## Sukhananda das

> В Израиле
> Храм переехал из Тель-Авива в Ариель


Гандхарвика, у меня не открывается ссылка.

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Адреса центров по Украине: http://iskcon.org.ua/ru/centers-adresses#.Uv3lJOH3MSc
> либо здесь: http://www.vedic-culture.in.ua/ru/re...n-ukraine.html


Матаджи Хари-канта, благодарю вас.

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

> Гандхарвика, у меня не открывается ссылка.


это группа в фэйсбуке,  закрытая. Действующего сайта нет

----------


## Sukhananda das

> это группа в фэйсбуке,  закрытая. Действующего сайта нет


Если не сложно, напиши, пожалуйста, новый адрес храма.

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

Ariel - Hadekel 5

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Ariel - Hadekel 5


Спасибо. А этого центра тоже нет?

----------


## Gandharvika dd JPS

Есть несколько бхактиврикш в центре, в Хайфе, в Беэр-Шеве и еще где-то. Но люди не хотят публиковать контактные данные в открытом доступе. Так что лучше всего через эту группу в фэйсбуке.
Еще есть ивритоязычная община в городе Кацир Хариш, недалеко от Хадеры. Там старший - ученик Шрилы Прабхупады ЕМ Гунаватар дас. Вот их сайт, он вроде живой. Если хороший иврит или английский, можно и к ним. Также есть несколько намахат на севере.

----------


## Марк

Официальный сайт Челябинского Общества Сознания Кришны - http://yatra.narod.ru
Эта ссылка есть на Krishna.ru
Хотелось бы добавить её не  VEDAMAP.RU
Харе Кришна

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Официальный сайт Челябинского Общества Сознания Кришны - http://yatra.narod.ru
> Эта ссылка есть на Krishna.ru
> Хотелось бы добавить её не  VEDAMAP.RU
> Харе Кришна


Спасибо, Марк. Добавил эту ссылку.

----------


## Mihail (psevdonim)

Отличный сайт. Спасибо за Ваш труд !

----------


## Mihail (psevdonim)

Нету храма в Малаге, Испания. Вот здесь адрес. http://www.harekrishna.es/templos/malaga/

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Нету храма в Малаге, Испания.


Спасибо, Михаил. Добавил Малагу + Мадрид  :good:

----------


## Mihail (psevdonim)

Харе Кришна !

Не могли бы Вы добавить храм в Вилнюсе (официальный сайт храма: http://gauranga.lt ). Вот ссылка на адрес: http://www.krishna.lt/index.php/kont...iskcon-vilnius

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Харе Кришна !
> 
> Не могли бы Вы добавить храм в Вилнюсе (официальный сайт храма: http://gauranga.lt ). Вот ссылка на адрес: http://www.krishna.lt/index.php/kont...iskcon-vilnius


Михаил, спасибо за помощь. Добавил.

----------


## Sukhananda das

Интервью Прабхавишну Махараджа, в котором он рассказывает о проповеди Сознания Кришны в Таиланде. Этот Центр "Холм Харе Кришна" в Северном Таиланде уже отмечен на общей карте VedaMap.ru а в Обсуждениях Группы VEDAMAP ВКОНТАКТЕ "События и Новости" есть интересный фото и видео репортаж о фестивале "Лой Кратонг" (о котором упоминает Прабхавишну Махарадж в своем интервью).

----------


## Sukhananda das

Более полная информация об Ашраме Hare Krishna Hill в Северном Таиланде представлена на сайте harekrishnahill.com Если у вас возникли вопросы относительно этого проекта, то вы можете задать их Рамлакшману дасу. Его контактные данные:

Tel. mob. +66946010008 (Таиланд)Skype: ramlakshman108Email: Ramlakshman.PVS@pamho.netFacebook: Профиль Рамлакшман дас

----------


## Sukhananda das

В России сейчас примерно 110 ятр (общин) ИСККОН, из которых 75 официально зарегистрированы в Минюсте РФ. Кто-нибудь подскажет, где можно увидеть этот список (зарегистрированных ятр)?

В связи с новым делением России на зоны (на мой взгляд слово "регионы" было бы более уместным), принятое на февральском собрании JBC, кто-нибудь знает, какие именно ятры (общины)ИСККОН вошли в те или иные зоны (регионы) и есть ли карта, с обозначенными границами этих зон (регионов)? 

Спасибо за внимание и ответы  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> В связи с новым делением России на зоны (на мой взгляд слово "регионы" было бы более уместным), принятое на февральском собрании JBC, кто-нибудь знает, какие именно ятры (общины)ИСККОН вошли в те или иные зоны (регионы) и есть ли карта, с обозначенными границами этих зон (регионов)?


Ачьютатма прабху объяснил, что это деление на зоны скорее формально, оно нужно только для ДжиБиСи и нас особо не касается, у нас как были регионы, так и остаются, в границах ничего не поменялось.

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Ачьютатма прабху объяснил, что это деление на зоны скорее формально, оно нужно только для ДжиБиСи и нас особо не касается, у нас как были регионы, так и остаются, в границах ничего не поменялось.


А как насчет списка зарегистрированных ятр? Есть где-нибудь такой?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А как насчет списка зарегистрированных ятр? Есть где-нибудь такой?


Должен быть у Радха-Дамодара прабху (ЦОСКР) и у Маха-Баларамы прабху (юрист).

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Должен быть у Радха-Дамодара прабху (ЦОСКР) и у Маха-Баларамы прабху (юрист).


Увы, у Радха дамодара прабху такого списка не оказалось. Может быть, вы поможете мне его (список) найти?

----------


## Sukhananda das

Есть ли сейчас вайшнавы в Чеченской республике? Координаты выкладывать, конечно же, не нужно, просто интересует сам факт наличия.

----------


## Лариса Л

Харе Кришна! Есть еще один BhaktiCenter в Нью-Йорке - в Манхеттене
вот ссылка
http://bhakticenter.org/

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Харе Кришна! Есть еще один BhaktiCenter в Нью-Йорке - в Манхеттене
> вот ссылка
> http://bhakticenter.org/


Харе Кришна, Лариса. Спасибо, отметил этот центр.

----------


## Sukhananda das

Согласно списка зарегистрированных общин ИСККОН в России, который я получил (большое спасибо Маха-Балараме Прабху - юристу ИСККОН в России) и который проверил на сайте Российской налоговой, в настоящий момент зарегистрировано 64 Местных религиозных организации. 

Со списком зарегистрированных общин, их ОГРН (основной государственный регистрационный номер) и ФИО руководителя вы можете ознакомиться на сайте vedamap.ru по этой ссылке.

Все текущие выписки по этим организациям из ЕГРЮЛ представлены в группе Vedamap Vkontakte в разделе Документы. Для поиска нужного документа в графе поиск введите название населенного пункта, в котором действует религиозная организация.

Возможны некоторые неточности, особенно в региональной принадлежности этих общин (исправлю в ближайшее время).

*Прошу вашей помощи:* 

Возможно есть зарегистрированные общины ИСККОН в России, которых нет в списке. Пожалуйста, напишите об этом.Пожалуйста, напишите духовные имена лидеров местных общин (в списке они представлены мирскими именами) и их аккаунты в социальных сетях. Их личные данные (телефоны и емайлы) прошу не выкладывать.Возможно, какая-то информация устарела или неточна. Напишите об этом.

Пишите об этом здесь (в теме Каталог VEDAMAP.RU) на форуме. Спасибо за внимание.

----------


## Anadiram das

> Увы, у Радха дамодара прабху такого списка не оказалось. Может быть, вы поможете мне его (список) найти?


Харе Кришна! помогу, по мере возможности, составить список центров ИСККОН по Центральному региону.
по крайней мере Радха Дамодар прабху, мне это поручил.

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Харе Кришна! помогу, по мере возможности, составить список центров ИСККОН по Центральному региону. по крайней мере Радха Дамодар прабху, мне это поручил.


Харе Кришна. Большое спасибо Анадирам прабху.

----------


## Sukhananda das

Здесь приведен единственный доступный на сегодняшний день текст Законов ИСККОН 1997 года на русском языке (перевод с английского Яшода кумара даса, 1998 год). Других, в том числе более поздних изданий и переводов на русский, не нашел.

Если вы знаете центры ИСККОН, которых нет на сайте vedamap.ru прошу написать о них в этой теме, указав их гугл-координаты и веб-адрес сайта. Спасибо.

----------


## Sukhananda das

С 5-7 февраля в Чин мае (Сев. Таиланд) прошел Фестиваль SIAM Bhakti Sangam в рамках которого вайшнавы приняли участие в ежегодном Фестивале Цветов.Всего его посетило где-то 50-60 вайшнавов, в том числе ЕС Кавичандра Свами, ЕС Бану Свами, ЕМ Прабхавишну Махарадж, ЕМ Ваясаки прабху.

С некоторыми видео с фестиваля SIAM Bhakti Sangam можно ознакомиться в этом плей-листе https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...Y6E7tnxIR4879E

----------


## Лариса Л

Харе Кришна!
Контакт преданных (русскоговорящих) в Ницце  rasamandala@googlemail.com   Расамандала дас

А вот на этом сайте  http://centers.iskcondesiretree.com/    есть очень много контактов, которыми можно дополнить ваш ресурс

----------


## Sukhananda das

Проверил все ссылки в русскоязычных контактах, обновил устаревшие, удалил умершие. Также удалил контакты, имевшие только телефон (быстро устаревают + все-таки это личные данные прямого действия). 

Остается в силе просьба информировать о контактах, которых нет на сайте. Спасибо.

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Харе Кришна!
> Контакт преданных (русскоговорящих) в Ницце  rasamandala@googlemail.com   Расамандала дас
> 
> А вот на этом сайте  http://centers.iskcondesiretree.com/    есть очень много контактов, которыми можно дополнить ваш ресурс


Этот ресурс и другие подобные ему были мной просмотрены и все контакты, которые еще были живы, перенесены на карту VedaMap.RU.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Сукхананда-джи, почему на твоей замечательной карте нет храма во Владивостоке? Кафе Ганга есть, а храм не помечен.  Наш сайт здесь http://iskconvl.ru

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> Остается в силе просьба информировать о контактах, которых нет на сайте. Спасибо.


Страница томской ятры вконтакте - https://vk.com/cvk_tomsk_group
Сайт - https://iskcon.tomsk.ru/

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Сукхананда-джи, почему на твоей замечательной карте нет храма во Владивостоке? Кафе Ганга есть, а храм не помечен.  Наш сайт здесь http://iskconvl.ru


Он там и уже давно, просто он спрятался за значком кафе. Если увеличить (или уменьшить  :neznai:  ) вот засада с этим масштабом, в общем сделать карту крупнее, то он проявится.

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Страница томской ятры вконтакте - https://vk.com/cvk_tomsk_group
> Сайт - https://iskcon.tomsk.ru/


Спасибо большое, Андрей. Поправлю и координаты метки и ссылки.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Здравствуйте. А что с Вашим сайтом..? почему-то нет карты...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Спрашивают контакты преданных в Болгарии : 
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post183618

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Здравствуйте. А что с Вашим сайтом..? почему-то нет карты...


Прошу извинить за задержку с ответом. С сайтами все нормально - они работают  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Васудева Гхош дас

> Прошу извинить за задержку с ответом. С сайтами все нормально - они работают


Вы не считали на вашей карте сколько уже общин ? Как там в Тайланде ?

----------


## Sukhananda das

> Вы не считали на вашей карте сколько уже общин ? Как там в Тайланде ?


Порядка 400-х общин - это самая полная карта вайшнавских общин  :good:  Однако по Индии много общин и храмов не учтены. 

В Таиланде все как обычно, но только без туристов  :smilies:

----------


## Sukhananda das

Вы теряете только то, за что цепляетесь  :neznai:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Сукхананда-джи, пожалуйста, внеси в свой каталог контакт в Биробиджане (Дальний Восток)+79644797317 Валентина.

----------


## Sukhananda das

Прошу прощения за задержку с ответом, редко захожу на форум. Может быть лучше ссылку на ее аккаунт в ВК например? Я удалил все телефоны с карты, так как во-первых они иногда меняются, а во-вторых время сейчас неспокойное, мало ли что.

----------

